# How to germinate Sycamore seeds



## Ironxylem (Jun 28, 2008)

Ga Day there fellow fellers!

I reluctantly took down a backyard Sycamore last week so a pool could go in and felt like crap for doing it.
So I kept a bag of seeds. I am wondering what the process is to germinate them.
We take down a lot of trees, but this one bugged me.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 28, 2008)

From the man himself, Michael A. Dirr, out of his Manual of Woody Landscape Plants

Propagation of a _Platanus x acerifolia_: Seed requires a cold treatment of 45 to 60 days. There is some indication that seeds will germinate without pretreatment. Softwood and hardwood cuttings can be rooted and this appears to be standard practice in European countries. (The book goes on with specifics if you need.)

Propagation of _Platanus occidentalis_: Supposedly no pregermination treatment is necessary, although 60 days at 41 deg F (5 deg C) has proven beneficial.

I will assume that this was probably not a _P. orientalis, P. racemosa, or a P. wrightii._

Good for you for wanting to try, good luck and let us know if it works.

Sylvia


----------

